# Removal of earring



## kimberly.severs (Feb 1, 2012)

I was wondering if I could get a little help.... One of our providers saw a patient who had cellulitis of the ear lobe, so he had to CUT our her earrings with a wire cutter. How do I code this?


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 1, 2012)

how about 10120 did he have to make an incision in the ear lobe at all?


----------



## kimberly.severs (Feb 1, 2012)

No incision was made. He just clipped them with a wire cutters.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 1, 2012)

maybe 10120 with a 52 modifier


----------



## MnTwins29 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Not comfortable with this*

I am not sure, without seeing documentation, that the earring can be construed as a "foreign body" since it wasn't unwanted, wasn't introduced inside the body from the outside (it is still outside) and isn't in a place that it didn't belong, as it would belong on the ear lobe.   Also, does the documentation support that the earring is the cause of the infection?    from this information, I would believe the cutting is part of the E/M service and not separately reportable.

Just my $0.02.    Thanks.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 2, 2012)

*E/M visit*

This is included in the E/M visit.  If the physician had to INCISE the earlobe to remove an earring (or other foreign body), then you could code the FB removal.  Cutting the earring post is analogous to cutting a ring off a finger.  It's included in the documented E/M service.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

